# 4th Annual Black Friday Race @ Summit



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Only two weeks away Opens at 3pm. Racing starts at 7pm


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

*Summit Raceway Black Friday, Saturday and Sunday Deals​*RTR Slash (TRA58064 Retail: $264.99 Black Friday: $244.99 (Savings $20)
TC4 (ASC30101 Retail: $149.99 Black Friday: $134.99 (Savings $15)
HPI Tires (4797): Retail: $11.99 Black Friday $9.99 (Savings $2)
HPI Tires (4793 Retail: $11.99 Black Friday $9.99 (Savings $2)
Trakpower Soldering Station (TK950): Retail $79.99 Black Friday $64.99 (Savings $15)

-Save $0.50 off all shock oil 
-Save $1.00 off all spurs/pinions
-Save $1.00 off all paint
-Save $5.00 of all bodies

Don't like any of the above deals? Make your own deal! Take 5% off any* in-store purchase!

*Limited to in-stock items only. Discount applies to retail prices only.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Curious if you allow non-Traxxas' short courses in the Slash races? I'm thinking of coming down for the Black Friday race and wondered if I should bring my Losi along. Thanks.

Bill D.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

WarpWind said:


> Curious if you allow non-Traxxas' short courses in the Slash races? I'm thinking of coming down for the Black Friday race and wondered if I should bring my Losi along. Thanks.
> 
> Bill D.


Sorry, slashes only in the spec slash class


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Hardesty said:


> Sorry, slashes only in the spec slash class


D'oh, sorry about that. I see that you also run an open short course class. Will that be running at the Black Friday race?

Bill D.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

WarpWind said:


> D'oh, sorry about that. I see that you also run an open short course class. Will that be running at the Black Friday race?
> 
> Bill D.


We do run them occasionally. Bring yours an if enough show we will run them. We can set up a cash prize since we won't have trophies for that class.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Summit Raceways Black Friday Weekend Specials!

RTR Slash (TRA58064 Retail: $264.99 Black Friday: $244.99 (Savings $20)

TC4 (ASC30101 Retail: $149.99 Black Friday: $134.99 (Savings $15)

HPI Tires (4797): Retail: $11.99 Black Friday $9.99 (Savings $2)
HPI Tires (4793) Retail: $11.99 Black Friday $9.99 (Savings $2)

Trakpower Soldering Station (TK950): Retail $79.99 Black Friday $64.99 (Savings $15)

-Save $0.50 off all shock oil 
-Save $1.00 off all spurs/pinions
-Save $1.00 off all paint
-Save $5.00 of all bodies

Don't like any of the above deals? Make your own deal! Take 5% off any* in-store purchase!

*Limited to in-stock items only. Discount applies to retail prices only.


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Entry fee cost ?


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

FrankNitti said:


> Entry fee cost ?


25$ for first class and 15$ for the second


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Hardesty said:


> 25$ for first class and 15$ for the second


Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Summit Raceway would like to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!

We hope you all enjoy your day and stay safe.

We are very thankful to have you all as racers and friends.

See you all this Friday at our Annual Black Friday On road race.

We will have a packed house, so get there early to get your pit spot.

Doors open at 3pm and racing starts at 7pm


----------

